# The Unofficial "What Are You Selling" 2015 Spring Show N Go Thread



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

what are you guys bringing

Rare Silver/Grey Netoptic Ashtray and Climatic AC Control Trims

Ashtray 8/10 (dent in picture)
Climatic 10/10

$50 For Both











Rewrapped GLI Recaros in Black Quality Leather. 7.5/10

D/S front seat has bolster wear
P/S front seat has small leather worn part

Rear Small Side on the back has loose material that you can reglue, i dont feel like it.










W8 Ignition Coils BRAND NEW IN BOX SET OF 8. 

$70 (THEY ARE $32 EACH FROM THE DEALER)

2000 12v vr6 GTI stock calipers and carriers 100 for full set.

OTHER MISC STUFF ILL ADD WHEN I FIND IT ALL


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


Sent from my your Girlfriend's iPhone


----------



## AReh13 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Misc. MK4 parts*

I'll be bringing these parts down for the hell of it. Let me know if you need something you can text me at 215.920.2342


----------



## Eurovento1971 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a few things will have lots more. 24v head 20v head 02j trans g60 trans euro parts for mk3 tails stearing wheels gulf ecodes etc.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

15x7 zender sports
mk2 cis-e fuel systems in good shape
mk2 smoked aero headlights
mk2 7 slat grille
mk3 brake set up 10.1
mk3 foglights with harness and swich
aba engine harness 99 jetta
24v engine cover
mk4 aba engine covers
mk3 dual fan setup
random mk2 interior bits
mk2 golf tailights
aalternators, ac compressors mk2-3
aba plenums
flywheels
mk5 jetta stock headlights
mk2 center consoles
mk2 dash trim
mk2 coolant expansion tanks

and a whole bunch of other stuff i havent gone through yet


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

G60 throttle body
Neuspeed springs for mk2
G60 tensioner
mk3 tie rod ends, both sides
VDO water temp guage

text me at the show 201-421-6747


----------



## catalinawinemixer (Mar 30, 2014)

3sdms 0.05
5x112 18x8.5/9.5
Nitto neogens lots of life left.

908-809-2633
Not attending but live 40 mins from e town.

Texts for pics


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*WTB: Parts*

Need a set of black leather heated seats and a mk4 headliner for a jetta


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

nino said:


> Need a set of black leather heated seats and a mk4 headliner for a jetta


I have a set of black leather seats for sale in northwest Nj


----------

